# Fisher HT Plow Value



## goodrich (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Guys, Last year I purchased a new Fisher HT plow w/joystick control. I'm not happy with the vehicle that I'm using it on so I am looking to sell the plow including the push plates as I am not going to plow any longer until I get a different vehicle. I have used this plow 9 times and it's in near perfect shape. My question is how much is the plow worth? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks~


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Not worth a penny over $1,000... I'll be there to pick it up this week 

Seriously though- I'd say around $3K complete...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mkwl;1272830 said:


> I'd say around $3K complete...


Ya, I think you can get $3,000 al easy.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nobodys gonna want that. just send it to my house and ill take it off your hands...ill even pay for shippingwesport


----------

